# Herbal tincture in soap?



## LaurieP (Jan 4, 2005)

I've got 2 groups of brewers that REALLY want me to create a hoppy soap. I've read it can't be done, but I wanted to give it my best shot. I've tried dry-hopping for 2 wks, steeping hops in the hot oils for 1/2 hr during soapmaking, along with adding hops into the soap (all using highly fragrant hops). When it's cured, it all smells pretty much the same as my original beer soap w/o added hops. It's been suggested that I try a hop tincture in the soap. I've made tinctures, so know about that. My understanding is that you allow the beer to go flat before soapmaking because of the carbonation, rather than the alcohol content. I've searched & can find no info on using an alcohol-based tincture in soap. Does anyone know if it can be done? Thanks in advance for any suggestions.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Laurie, I have made beer soap & wine soap, but have never dealt with hops. Most anything you infuse with your oil will loose its scent in the soaping process.

I'm really not familiar with hops, but would it be possible to sprinkle them on top of your soap just after pouring, as you can do with oatmeal or lavender buds?


----------



## LaurieP (Jan 4, 2005)

Thanks Tinker. I do add dried hops into the soap, but have not added any on top, so will try that. I'm not sure that's going to get me the really hoppy scent they're wanting, but it may be a help.


----------

